# Gender scan today at 4pm complete wreck Advice seriously needed please



## honey915

Hello all. I have just joined this forum today. Thought theres a 50% chance i'll need it. I desperately want a little girl and I have already convinced myself that im having a boy but I am already feeling very depressed and just want to cry. My partner just physically cannot understand. It's his first but my second. I had my boy young and struggled to bond with him as he got older because of some things that happened. I figured that a baby girl would be a fresh start for us all. A clean canvas. I know i'll bond with her no problem but a boy... I just don't know how i'll feel. I feel all these emotions. Guilt, sadness, anxiety. I feel so incredibly bad as a person. So selfish. Any advice? How will I cope if the news is boy? Will I get over it? I love the baby already whatever it is. The fact that I feel guilty proves that. Urgh I dont know I'm so worried about all this!! HELP!


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

This is my first baby and I also dreamed of having a little girl. What made is worse is all my family were like yeh its going to be a girl etc.. but deep down i didnt let myself believe anything until the 20 week scan, and good thing because i found out i was having a boy. I'm not going to lie, i was devastated. I instantly started thinking how will i bond with a boy, i dont even know much about boys! But eventually after a couple of days i started to get used to the idea. I was just grateful i got pregnant in the first place, and this is only my first, there will be more to come (hopefully!) and i hope to get my little girl one day. It is hard when you keep thinking you want one gender but at the scan it reveals the other, but trust me you will get over it, i thought i never would but i did! It's a little baby no matter what gender, its our baby and we will love them no matter what :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Once you find out the sex of that little baby and start to bond and come round to the idea, you should start feeling a lot better.

I also have a boy and hoping for a girl but I have a feeling it's a boy.


----------



## honey915

It's a boy :-( luckily my partner has been fantastic and didn't mind me sobbing my heart out for the last three hours! I am so gutted it really hurts! Xx


----------



## pinkribbon

Oh I'm sorry :( :hugs: time does great things, I hope you feel better soon. We're right here if you want to vent


----------



## JasperJoe

I'm really sorry your having a boy, I know how your feeling. I've had 3, but you know what, as soon as this baby is in your arms, the gender will not matter one bit xx


----------



## honey915

I know. My sister innlaw has been feeling the same she had another girl though but has had the baby and is over the moon now so I know the feeling will pass just feel very low now and it's a shame that my 20 week scan was ruined like that because I was more concerned about the gender than anything else as I wa so anxious about feeling like this :-( is this ur third boy then or are you having a girl this time? My main concern is that I may never get my girl x


----------



## Arlee

honey915 said:


> I know. My sister innlaw has been feeling the same she had another girl though but has had the baby and is over the moon now so I know the feeling will pass just feel very low now and it's a shame that my 20 week scan was ruined like that because I was more concerned about the gender than anything else as I wa so anxious about feeling like this :-( is this ur third boy then or are you having a girl this time? My main concern is that I may never get my girl x

You might have a girl one day you never know, I promise! I had my first son at 21 then my second at 25 and my husband didn't want anymore and would not budge so that was it! I had two boys and had to bury my dream of having a girl! I grieved and everything. When my last son was 5 he changed his mind and so we tried again and sure enough she turned out to be a girl! My brain has still not wrapped around the fact that I have a girl because I convinced myself I would never have one! I had totally prepared for another boy. So just wanted to give you hope that it may happen one day you just never know in life. 
BUT if it doesn't, one thing that used to help me was to do things to spoil myself and make me happy. I used to go out and do girly things for myself manicures and get my hair done, buy clothes e.t.c. Just to do girl things even though I didn't have a girl. Fulfill other dreams that I had and find fulfillment in other ways. 
Anyway, boys are gorgeous and so much fun!
Good Luck!


----------



## honey915

Thankyou girls. I still have hope! My fella has promised we'll just keep going until we get our girly! I went out today and bought his first wardrobe. He will be a well dressed baby! Aw and I'm really coming round now to the idea. I have just radically accepted that this is my boy and I can't wait to meet the little fella! I am just glad I feel happier now. Felt very guilty. But feel better now  xx


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

I'm glad your feeling better about it! :D xx


----------

